# Ballyhoo circle hooks



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

I didn't want to hijack the islander tournament thread, so here's a new but related question. For running naked chin weighted ballyhoo, what brand and size circle hooks does everyone recommend? 

On other forums, the eagle claw L2004 and L2004EL appear to be popular. However, the EL seem really light to me, so I'm curious about anyone's experience with these and other hooks they prefer.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the black mustac demon 3x circles in 9/0 to 11/0, depending on hoo size. Cant remember the exact model number though, but J&M sells them.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Like woody said it all depends on what size hoo (horses,select,medium,dink). Also what your targeting can determine hook size. My all around hook is the eagle claw laser cut 7/0 an 8/0 extra strong tournament approved in black. I also use fluorocarbon leader on all my naked ballyhoo in the 80-130# range for trolling on 10-12 ft leaders.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the way we do it


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with the 3x. I like the Mustad Demon as well. I have had some of the more popular lighter circle hooks that were designed for sailfish straighten out or break with the heavier drags we use on tuna and larger billfish. As to size it all depends on ballyhoo size but somewhere between 7/0 and 9/0 usually.

Additionally I have recently switched to using the small #3 O ring wired to the head as opposed the the more common floss X on the head method. both methods work well, I just like the cleaner look of the O ring method.

Robert


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

I would assume non-offset on the mustad demons?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

MM said:


> I would assume non-offset on the mustad demons?


Non offset circle for all tournaments, and yes non offsets for the demons .
Use them even when fun fishing just to stay on the ball with hooking fish up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Always non offset as offset circle hooks defeat the purpose by snagging in the gut or gullet.

Robert


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a youtube video that shows how to rig both J and circle hook






Here is one that shows the O ring method mentioned earlier.

http://www.fishtrack.com/how-to/o-ring-circle-hook-ballyhoo-rig_106330


----------

